# Favorite waltzes?



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey,
Thought it would be nice to hear some of your favorite waltzes. And thus maybe discover some great new ones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2016)

La Valse Ravel - Delerien Walzer Joseph Strauss.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

As a horn player, my favorite waltz is the one in which I don't have to play.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strauss - Kathleen Battle - Frühlingsstimmen - Voices of Spring 
I will take you seriously.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tchaikovsky: Waltz from _Sleeping Beauty_; "Waltz of the Flowers" from _Nutcracker;_ Waltz from _Serenade for Strings_

Josef Strauss: "Music of the Spheres"; "Delirien"; "Village Swallows"; "Aquarellen"; "Dynamiden"; etc.

Johann Strauss, Jr.: "Emperor Waltz"

Sibelius: _Valse Triste_

Prokofiev: "Midnight Waltz" from _Cinderella_

Rachmaninoff: _Symphonic Dances_- second movement


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Some favorite piano waltzes

Liszt / Schubert Soirees de Vienne: Valse-Caprice No.6 (Horowitz)





Scriabin - Valse Op. 38 (Bashkirov)





Chopin - Op. 64 No. 2 (Rubinstein)





Chopin - Op. 69 No. 2 (Ashkenazy)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johann Strauss II - Tales from the Vienna Woods Waltz


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

How about Shostakovich's Waltz no 2 from his Suite for Variety Orchestra?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chopin: Jan Lisiecki - Waltz Op. 64 No. 2


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Some favorite piano waltzes
> 
> Liszt / Schubert Soirees de Vienne: Valse-Caprice No.6 (Horowitz)


I haven't seen the score but I get the impression he takes some liberties with it, especially in the end. Anyway, Horowitz' magic is strong in this one. The dynamic control and those fast flat-handed passages are amazing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For nostalgia for my youth and 2001: a space odyssey it surely must be The Blue Danube.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aglayaepanchin said:


> Hey,
> Thought it would be nice to hear some of your favorite waltzes. And thus maybe discover some great new ones.


Now it's your turn aglayaepanchin


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Even if it's just a fragment I think that Britten's Romance from Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge is wonderful, the melody is just beautiful.






too bad it's so short.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

The third movement of Tchaikovsky's Fifth


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Traverso said:


> Delerien Walzer Joseph Strauss.


One of my favorites as well, I'll add a few others from the Waltz king and family 

Du and du - Johann Strauss

Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald - Johann Strauss II

Freuet euch des lebens - Joseph Strauss
Transactionen - Joseph Strauss

I have to admit though, that I haven't listened to these, especially Josephs, enough to determine if I like Josephs waltzes more or if they are just fresher than his brothers and fathers since they are heard less frequently.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

I am afraid that I do not have any new ones, which are my favorites. The ones I like most are:

Chopin, Op. 64 nr 2 in C-sharp minor, (Preferred performer- Dinu Lipatti)
Fauré, Valse-Caprice nr 1 in A major , Op. 30
Shostakovich, Waltz nr 2


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

*Gounod - Faust waltz* (act I)

Epic big orchestra version.



> As a horn player, my favorite waltz is the one in which I don't have to play.


Horn section! where do you think you are going? No sneaking out to the pub across the street for a quick one this time, everybody plays. so sit down and pucker up.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Blue Danube, Wiener Blut and Frühlingsstimmen would be my top three.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Michael Kamen's little waltz from his score to "The Adventures of Baron Munchausen" is a delight.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Brahms Waltz in A-Flat Major, Op. 39 No. 15 - Evgeny Kissin


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Berlioz: "Symphonie Fantastique": 2nd Mvt.


----------



## Bartfromthenetherlands (Sep 29, 2016)

StDior said:


> Berlioz: "Symphonie Fantastique": 2nd Mvt.


I do love that Waltz, in fact the whole symphony is amazing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Waltz No. 13 in A, D 779 - Franz Schubert


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Waltz No. 13 in A, D 779 - Franz Schubert


Bravissimi!

how unsentimental this waltz is played! and again they didn´t say who the pianist is...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> Bravissimi!
> 
> how unsentimental this waltz is played! and again they didn´t say who the pianist is...


 I did search in vain but alas.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I did search in vain but alas.


yes, me too, tried to search....anyway the pianist is good whoever he might be 

because here it's not about virtuosity , it's about how not to sound banal, sentimental, etc....and it's not that easy as people think. Simplicity, it's difficult not to spoil it by various improvements, by attempts to play it in a more interesting way, giving and trying to find a substance in this simplicity....and doing this many performers kill intrinsic charm of simple purity of a piece.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

One of my first LP's and one the finest Strauss recordings


----------



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Now it's your turn aglayaepanchin


For me definitely Tchaikovsky's Valse sentimentale, also Sibelius' Valse triste and Chopin's Waltz No. 2 are great. And Valse from Tchaikovsky's 5th too!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

aglayaepanchin said:


> Hey,
> Thought it would be nice to hear some of your favorite waltzes. And thus maybe discover some great new ones.


The Blue Danube by Johann Strauss II.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> The Blue Danube by Johann Strauss II.


Me Too!!!

But don't miss this one:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pyotr said:


> Me Too!!!
> 
> But don't miss this one:


Video not working


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Video not working


Weird, I just tried it again and it worked for me.


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

Dvorak - Serenade for Strings, II. Tempo di valse


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Johann Strauss ll Wiener Blut.

What an incredibly great composer! I can't imagine how highly Johann Strauss ll would have been regarded if he composed symphonies, concertos and tone poems instead of so many highly addicting waltzes and polkas.

This one hits me emotionally more than any other.

For me, it's the greatest waltz ever composed by anybody.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Johann Strauss ll Wiener Blut.
> 
> What an incredibly great composer! I can't imagine how highly Johann Strauss ll would have been regarded if he composed symphonies, concertos and tone poems instead of so many highly addicting waltzes and polkas.
> 
> ...


The question is or he was capable to compose a symphony,I think he knows his limits and that is very fortunate for all the people who love his walzes,polkas etc.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Traverso said:


> The question is or he was capable to compose a symphony,I think he knows his limits and that is very fortunate for all the people who love his walzes,polkas etc.


He had a wonderful melodic gift. Unfortunately he seemed most comfortable in pithy forms like waltzes and polkas, for some reason, never composing on the big orchestral canvas. Not complaining. Just wondering what could have been.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Waltz has to be sentimental, emotional, exciting, provocative, mind-blowing, sensual...

and to respond to the dancer's mood the specific moment...

this time of year, favorite waltzes

Eugen Doga's











and of course... THE waltz






gentlemen, pick your partners


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2016)

Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald the place where the ashes of Hedy Lamarr is spread is one of the many wonderful compositions 
that I am familiar with from childhood on.The recordings with the wiener philharmoniker are always a great pleasure. Not only Karajan wich is a classic but Boskovsky as well.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Johann Strauss ll Wiener Blut.
> 
> What an incredibly great composer! I can't imagine how highly Johann Strauss ll would have been regarded if he composed symphonies, concertos and tone poems instead of so many highly addicting waltzes and polkas.
> 
> ...


approved

but... too classical

anything more progressive?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> approved
> 
> but... too classical
> 
> anything more progressive?







Aaron Copland Saturday Night Waltz from Rodeo.

Not exactly "progressive, clara s, written in his populist nostalgic romantic style....and I am a complete sucker for his music!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> approved
> 
> but... too classical
> 
> anything more progressive?







The waltz from Prokofiev's ballet, Cinderella is a favorite of mine.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> approved
> 
> but... too classical
> 
> anything more progressive?







How about this clever waltz by Shostakovich?

I see clara s already posted this Shostakovich waltz. Very witty!!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> How about this clever waltz by Shostakovich?


This waltz suite is THE waltz as I wrote in my post

exceptional

and ... eyes wide shut hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The waltz from Prokofiev's ballet, Cinderella is a favorite of mine.


how did I forget this Prokofiev waltz?

totally suits my taste

unforgiven


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> how did I forget this Prokofiev waltz?
> 
> totally suits my taste
> 
> unforgiven







Ha! Ha! Here is a composer doing a Prokofiev imitation.

"Snowstorm" Waltz by Georgy Sviridov.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> This waltz suite is THE waltz as I wrote in my post
> 
> exceptional
> 
> and ... eyes wide shut hahaha


 Ha! Ha! Very funny!

You know Shostakovich's music can be so "down" at times. This waltz showed a nice change of character for the old boy.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Here is a composer doing a Prokofiev imitation.
> 
> "Snowstorm" Waltz by Georgy Sviridov.


this is from Pushkin's prose era
the Blizzard
not bad at all


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> this is from Pushkin's prose era
> the Blizzard
> not bad at all


No. It's not bad. I agree with that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How about this short Spanish waltz by the 20th century American composer Walter Piston?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There's this easy little waltz for piano by Schumann.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chopin - Spring Waltz
AlexandRe Tabidze


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Liszt's Mephisto waltz no1 no doubt about it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The simple Waltz in C Major by Anton Diabelli and the 33 astonishing variations by Beethoven on this waltz which immortalized Diabelli's name for all time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy listing the next hour. ...


----------

